# Fast ferry for Aker yards



## rushie (Jul 5, 2005)

From the Aker Yards website - 

_The production of Viking XPRS, a new type of fast car passenger ferry, was started in Aker Yards, Turku on the 3rd of October by Kaj Jansson, Project Director Viking Line pushing the button of the cutting machine with Yrjö Julin, President of Aker Yards Cruise & Ferries wittnessing the forming of the first plate for Aker Yards newbuilding No. 1358. 
The contract by Aker Yards and Viking Line Abp was signed on 30 November 2005 to deliver this fast ferry in January 2008.The value of the contract is approximately 130 million euro. 

"We are pleased to have the possibility to realize together with Viking Line this new ship concept, which was developed over a four-year period" said Yrjö Julin, President of Aker Yards Cruise & Ferries business area. "Aker Yards is globally known for innovative high quality products, of which the Viking XPRS is again a good example". 

The new ferry represents an entirely new concept in Baltic Sea ferry service, bringing together the best qualities of conventional car ferries and catamarans. The emphasis will be on customer comfort, eg. modern innovative restaurants and a high class conference centre. 

The environmentally friendly fast ferry designed to carry passengers and cars between Helsinki and Tallinn is intended for year-around service regardless of weather conditions. The 185 m long and 27.7. m wide vessel will be taking 2,500 passengers, and driven by 40 MW engines giving the vessel a speed of 25 knots. 

An artist´s impression of the vessel can be found at: www.akerfinnyards.com Newsroom / Image bank / Ferries _

Rushie


----------

